# Where do you guys order your live food from?



## Jozza85 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi all,

my LHS Tranquility in Brighton (woodingdean) has recently ceased trading and my local shops that stock livefood is pretty poor so thought i would start ordering online. Can anyone recommend any places?

Thanks : victory:


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Rarely buy online, but used these & had no problems.

Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile vivarium supplies mail order


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

I have tried lots places online recently and the best I have found are

Internet reptile on ebay Internet Reptile items - Get great deals on Heat Mats, Locusts items on eBay Stores!

and Ricks livefood

Ricks Livefood

Ricks livefood is always packed full to the brim with crickets and mealworms!!! 

Both are quick delivery as well.


----------



## Kentiiboii (Jun 21, 2011)

i highly recomend internet reptile hes a great bloke defferntly knows what hes doing i bought my viv and somelive stock from him no problems. and hes got a very nice breadie in his office


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Kentiiboii said:


> i highly recomend internet reptile hes a great bloke defferntly knows what hes doing i bought my viv and somelive stock from him no problems. and hes got a very nice breadie in his office


 Defently internet reptile brought 300 crickets off him and they all arrived alive did not have a single one dead


----------



## leehamer (Apr 16, 2011)

I always order bulk sacks of locusts, small tubs of hatchling locusts & wax worms from here:

www.*livefoods*.co.uk

I usually get the stuff next day if order by lunchtime


----------



## Jozza85 (Feb 28, 2011)

Cheers all will give that a go!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

More often than not its from the pet shop, but failing that its LivefoodsForGood.co.uk, the best livefood at the best price - I quite like the idea of a shop which donates to charities.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

whoever you use, order before late morning and they or their supplier will dispatch that day.

I've used a fair few different suppliers include some of the ones listed above. all pretty much the same in my opinion. Think internet reptile was the best value for 6tubes mix & match, about £10.85 last time i ordered.

also have you considered breeding roaches???


----------



## southernbeardie (Jan 21, 2011)

We have just started selling live food in Hove. What would you suggest we should keep a good stock of?


----------

